# 20G Tank?



## bluberrymuffin (May 7, 2011)

So I found a Hagen 20G tank in fairly good condition curbside on my way home today...a quick rinse got off most the grime and it looks to be in good condition.

I filled the tank up fully and there was no leaking but I poured out all the water after 5-10 min  not realizing that I should probably wait a few days in case any leaks may appear...is this correct?

Also, the tank appears to have been used as something other thank an aquarium, as there were some tufts of fur/feather stuff all over the cage lid. It smelled kinda funky and now I have it out in the sun after a few scrubs with plain water...the glass is in pristine condition. Does anybody have any advice/ideas on how to clean or sterilize this aquarium, considering I have no idea what was in it before?

Thanks!


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

bluberrymuffin said:


> So I found a Hagen 20G tank in fairly good condition curbside on my way home today...a quick rinse got off most the grime and it looks to be in good condition.
> 
> I filled the tank up fully and there was no leaking but I poured out all the water after 5-10 min  not realizing that I should probably wait a few days in case any leaks may appear...is this correct?
> 
> ...


soak the tank in bleach. 
once its done soaking, fill the water with 3x the water conditioner to kill off the bleach and ur done


----------



## bluberrymuffin (May 7, 2011)

I was hesitant to use bleach at first because its very dangerous if not cleaned properly afterwards and I wasn't sure how to go about it, but 3x conditioner seems super easy and effective so I will have to give it a try 

How much bleach should I use? I don't imagine 20G of pure bleach lol


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

You can use 1 part bleach, 3 parts water.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

definitely use bleach, rinse well and 2x or 3x dechlorinator

I like to water test tanks for at least 24 hours, 48 hours is better. On large tanks, a week would be good. I have had a tank leak after 48 hours which was a 90 gallon.

small tanks 20 or under rarely leak if the seal looks good. It's the bigger and higher tanks that can sneak up on you.


----------



## snaggle (Feb 19, 2010)

when you use bleach make sure it is chlorine bleach, there are other types out there that will leave a residue.

You should only need 24 hours to know if the tank will leak, all the tanks I have had leak where in the first couple hours.


----------



## TorontoBoy (Mar 14, 2013)

Free tanks are the best kind!

You could bleach it. I use 1 part bleach to 10 parts water, but you could make it stronger. You could wash it out well with regular water and then let it sit until dry. The chlorine in the bleach will completely evaporate out, making it safe for your fishy friends.

Viruses that jump species are pretty rare, so there is little chance of your fish getting bird cooties. The bleach will remove the odour for sure. You could also use vinegar, which is completely safe when washed out and water soluble.


----------



## Mlevi (Jan 28, 2012)

TorontoBoy said:


> You could also use vinegar, which is completely safe when washed out and water soluble.


That's what I use with my tanks regardless of how I acquire them. I can't stand the bleach fumes as they give me an instant headache. The other advantage of using vinegar instead of bleach is, the glass gets a 'polished' look when you're done  Two birds with one stone!

Al.


----------



## TorontoBoy (Mar 14, 2013)

Mlevi said:


> ...The other advantage of using vinegar instead of bleach is, *you can use it on your fish and chips*  *Not your tropical fish!*


Vinegar and bleach together creates some type of airborne caustic solution that is hazardous to your respiratory system.



> Mixing bleach and vinegar is a bad idea. Toxic chlorine gas is released, which essentially serves as a way to wage chemical warfare on yourself.


 source


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

I personally just use vinegar full strength then rinse with water, fill with water and let stand for 24 hours or so drain and use. Good luck with the free tank.


----------



## bluberrymuffin (May 7, 2011)

Thanks everyone! I used bleach and cleaned it up real good (hopefully). I didn't have 20 gallons of vinegar on hand, so I will save what I have for my fries/chips


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

Bleach to sterilize, rinse well, then vinegar to clean the glass and remove hard water deposits


----------



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

I say do 1/10 bleach and rest water. also, just for good measure, i would reseal the darn thing just incase


----------



## Mlevi (Jan 28, 2012)

TorontoBoy said:


> Vinegar and bleach together creates some type of airborne caustic solution that is hazardous to your respiratory system.


lol...vinegar *instead* of bleach, not with.

Chlorine gives me an instant headache, so bleach is not a viable cleaner for me.

Al.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

don't fill with pure vinegar, just put a few cups in if you want to let it sit for a while.

What I do is make a bottle of about 25 percent vinegar and the rest distilled water for cleaning tank glass on the outside and I use the same for the inside if needed and a razor blade.


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

I didn't mean 20 gallons of vinegar just a few ounces and with a glass safe cleaning sponge wipe down all areas of the tank, rinse well then fill with water and let sit over night to check for leaks. If you are thinking of resealing make sure you remove all the old silicone 100%, then reseal.


----------

